# Rest In Peace



## wolfy319 (Jan 9, 2015)

My cockatiel, Cthulu, died yesterday. I left my house to visit a friend, and when I came back I opened his cage. He jumped out happily, and went about his business. I went downstairs to build a gingerbread house, and didn't even register that he was making no sounds. About 4-5 hours later, I went up to check on him and replace his food. I walked up the stairs and saw him lying on the ground, not moving. I lifted him up and saw he was dead. The worst part about it was that rigor mortis had already set in, meaning that the silence was not him being calm, but that he had been dead for a few hours before. I wasn't even able to be with him in his final moments. He was only 2 years old, and what we've pinned his death down to two possibilities. 1: he was sick. His flight had been impaired all day, he was biting me, and wouldn't let me get close. The other possibility is that my father used a bleach-heavy cleaner, and didn't realize that it was so strong. Let this be a reminder to you all to be careful with all aspects of your pet's life, and treasure them at all times.

:grey tiel:


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your loss... maybe he was sick if you say he was biting and not flying well... 
Rest in peace


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It sounded like he was unwell. Birds are known to hide their illnesses until too late. Again, I'm sorry for Cthulu. He's in a better place now.

Fly free Cthulu


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about this. RIP little buddy. Fly high and free to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm really sorry for your loss.  Rest in peace, Cthulu.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

wolfy319 said:


> The worst part about it was that rigor mortis had already set in, meaning that the silence was not him being calm, but that he had been dead for a few hours before.


That's not always true I had a baby die this summer, he died in my hands and rigor mortise set in within minutes. However I am sorry for your loss


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.:frown:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Huge Hugs** It sucks when we lose our loved companions


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our female a little over a week ago so I share your pain. If it makes you feel better though, he may very well have passed on only a few minutes before you found him. When I lost my Cade several years ago she was in my hands and it didn't take long at all for rigor mortis to set in. Also, from what I've read online over the years, the bird would have to have been in an enclosed area where the fumes were concentrated for it to have affected them so quickly (still not a good idea to use toxic stuff around them though!!!!!). From what you are describing it sounds as though he was already unwell. We had a 3 year old seemingly healthy horse pass away from a heart condition we never knew about until it happened, so sometimes you really just never know =[


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss Think about him happily flying over the rainbow bridge where all the loved cockatiels go Hugs from Brazil Teresa X x


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Rest in peace, Cthlu


----------

